# Stirrups for rider with rheumatoid arthritis in toes



## deborah62 (27 May 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions if there are any stirrups out there that would be more comfortable for a rider that has rheumatoid arthritis and mortons neuroma in toes and feet. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 May 2017)

I have arthritis in my right ankle and Mortons neuroma 2 times over in my left foot  (it's horrible at present).
I have Royal rider flexi stirrups and also use bent irons. 
At present am having to push foot through much more on the left,  to get any release from pain, it does work but obviously looks ruddy rubbish. It's the only way I can still jump......
Hope you find something to suit x


----------



## spike123 (27 May 2017)

I have arthritis and ligament issues along with Plantar Faciitis in both feet. I find that the bendy stirrups irritated my feet and ligaments more than standard stirrups. I now have a pair of stirrups with a wider foot bed and find them far more comfortable. I know other riders swear by the endurance stirrups with the cages help them.


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2017)

I have the beginnings of arthritis in my ankles, particularly the left one. I like the Compositi wide tread stirrups personally


----------



## Rowreach (27 May 2017)

Wide tread flexi stirrups or any stirrup with adult sized stirrup cages.


----------



## moredigg (20 August 2017)

I agree with Rowreach as I have arthritis in toes, one hip replaced and one hip pinned and plated, so far the stirrup cages absolutely brilliant.


----------

